

New MacBook Air Ad (Parody)  - gscott
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0ERgZ9dztk&eurl=http://a1.vox-data.com/6a00cd978d0ef7f9cc00e398d3b7d10004-html

======
cstejerean
I was expecting this to be a lot funnier. Optical disks? Is that the best they
could come up with? Who uses optical disks on a daily basis?

~~~
curi
i use them on a weekly basis: netflix

------
curi
it doesn't cost $3000 unless you want $1200 of options.

~~~
chengmi
$1200 of SSD goodness... why the hell not?

